# Introduction frustration (vent)



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I have tried so many thing with this boys and I just can't get them to be friendly with each other. Jojo has officially drawn blood by nipping at Blaze's dangling tail so I clipped a towel around the cage so even if the tail did dangle Jojo couldn't get to it. I have lost hope with getting them together. This is my first set of rats and I am already a horrible owner. I don't want to get rid of either but then I don't want them to die of loneliness or something. I am a failure of an owner that's been concluded. Blaze is already tearing at the towel and huffing at Jojo again, I don't know how long this can last, I don't know if Blaze's tail is going to be okay, I just don't know anymore.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Before you blame yourself, let's take a look at your rats. How old are they? Where did they come from? If they're both older males then you've already got your work cut out for you. Some rats just don't like living with others; it's a sad fact, but sometimes it's best just to keep one alone. Would you be able to get a young friend for the less aggressive rat rather than just leaving them both to live alone? Even the aggressive one might be more likely to allow a younger rat into his life (all assuming one of them isn't already young).


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Blaze is just about a year old while Jojo is 7-8 months. I got Blaze from my mom's co-worker who's neighbors had abandoned him so I don't know his origin. And Jojo I got from a petsmart. I don't know where I would even get a younger rat, I could try petco since they have younger rats but their adults don't look healthy in the slightest so I am worried about getting a rat that will just pass away within a month.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I can guarantee there's someone around you who is either breeding or has had an accidental litter. Unfortunately those boys just might never be compatible with each other. I'm by no means an expert on introducing older males though since I just will not do it anymore after one fairly traumatic experience. Look around cl or online for a breeder.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I have found a couple breeders but the only one that looks trustworthy has no current litters. I can look on craigslist for anything. I am just low on hope right now.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

I strongly suggest neutering one or preferably both of them. It will make intros a million times easier. Rats should never be consigned to live alone without trying neutering first.


----------

